# مطعم سياحي ككهف في قلب الجبل ...ويطل علي الخليج ..من تصميمي ...ارجو النقد والتعليق



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 يوليو 2006)

اخواني واخواتي المعماريون والمعماريات ...من كافة انحاء الوطن العربي 
أقدم لكم اليوم مشروع سياحي لمطعم من تصميمي ...يطل علي الخليج ويقع في قلب الجبل 
.فكرته علي شكل كهف ويتكون من مستويات متعددة منحدرة الي ان تصل الي البحر .
..وفي الاعلي كافيتريا علي شكل قلعة قديمة مأخوذه من التراث في هذه المنطقة
. وقد جاءت هذه الافكارمن الكهوف والقلاع القديمة المنتشرة في هذه المنطقة بكثرة ...
اتمني ان ينال اعجابكم ....
..وانتظر منكم [GLINT]النقد والتحليل والتعليق[/GLINT] ..فرأيكم يهمــــــــني......وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (10 يوليو 2006)

أخي عاشق حب رسول الله
جهد متميز ويستحق التقدير، أنتظر واجهات وقطاعات توضح تعاملك مع البعد الثالث في المشروع.... قناعتي راسخة بأنك تسير في الطريق الصحيح كمعماري ممارس، ولكن لا تنسى أن هناك تفرعات كثيرة في المسيرة المهنية، تتطلب منك دائما تحديد الاتجاه الصحيح لتستطيع مواصلة المشوار إلى الوجهة الصحيحة... تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز ...جمال الهمالي ...
اشكرك علي اهتمامك بالرد والتعليق ...وعلي اطرائك وثنائك الجميل وعلي كلماتك المشجعة ونصيحتك تضيء لي الطريق ... والحق انني اعتز برأيك كثيرا ...فشكرا لك اخي الحبيب ...وجزاك الله كل خير ...
اما بخصوص واجهة المشروع ...فجزء منه مغطي كالجبل تماما ...يصنع من تكوينات من الشبك الممدد يغطي السقف الخرساني المنحدر تحاكي طبيعة الجبل والجزء الاخر وهو الكافيتريا والتي تأخذ شكل قلعه قديمة تحاكي التراث بمفرداته الشعبية المتوارثة ...تكشف بمنظر بانورامي الطبيعة الخلابه التي تتميز بها المنطقة ...
وانا بصدد رفع باقي المشروع ...
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (10 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله ، فكرة متميزة
اتوقع روعته عند تنفيذه واقعيا ، و تناغمه مع روح المكان 
وفقك الله الى الخير و مزيد من النجاح 
بانتظار المناظير و القطاعات


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (11 يوليو 2006)

الحق انه من اهم معايير التصميم هو تكامله مع نسق المكان والبيئة المحيطة واعتماد فراغاته علي التكوين العضوي لحركة الطبيعة ..فشكرا لك اختي الكريمة معمارية مسلمة لانك لمست نقطة في غاية الاهمية بالتصميم وشكرا لك لاهتمامك بالرد والتعليق ....وبارك الله فيكي ووفقك لمايحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (11 يوليو 2006)

Good design, good site analysis and good presentation. I ask Allah to bless you and help you in your professional life.
Not seeing the Elevations yet I would suggest being careful with colors and material. I have confidence in you that you will.

Wish list for this design: 
- More VIP halls even smaller in size.
- Additional terraces at second level that will be staggered above the first floor terraces and will be smaller in size.

Again, May Allah guide you and help you


----------



## م س الدلبحي (11 يوليو 2006)

فكرة مميزة تستحق الاشادة فالى الامام وبالتوفيق


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (11 يوليو 2006)

اخي الحبيب صلاح الدين رمضان 
... اشكر لك مشاركتك الطيبه وكلماتك الرقيقه واطرائك الحسن ودعواتك الطيبه وادعو الله ان يجازيك عني كل خير وان يحفظك ويسدد خطاك ... ولا يفتني ان اعبر لك عن مدي سعادتي بردك القيم والمفيد وتعليقاتك القيمه ...وانا بصدد رفع بقية الرسومات ....
وبخصوص ملاحظاتك علي التصميم ...فالواقع انه جاء بناءا علي برنامج من قبل وزارة السياحة لتحديد الاحتياجات من حيث العدد والمساحات ..... وطبقا للبرنامج الموضوع ... اما بالنسبة لاضافة مسطحات للتراسات المكشوفه بالدور الثاني ...فقد ايقنت باحتياج التصميم ذلك اذا تم تنفيذه في البلاد ذات الاجواء المعتدلة والتي يلعب فيها الانفتاح علي الخارج اهمية كبيره ...اما وان هذا التصميم في بلد يتميز بالحرارة الشديده والرهيبه ...ولا مجال فيه لوجود التراسات المكشوفه الا في حدود ضيقة ..حيث تستخدم في فترات قصيره علي مدار العام ...لذا فقد التزمت بهذا العدد من التراسات والتي تضفي علي المشروع بعضا من الحيوية والحركة ومتنفس ولو ضئيل الي الخارج ..
ومرة اخري سعيد بردك القيم والمفيد ....واشكر لك اعطائي هذا الوقت من وقتك الثمين لتعلق وتعقب علي التصميم ....بارك الله فيك ووفقك الي مايحبه ويرضاه وجزاك الله كل خير 


................

اخي الكريم م س الدبلجي 
اشكر لك اهتمامك بالرد و الحقيقه انتم من تستحقون الاشاده لاهتمامكم وكلماتكم الطيبه 
فشكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رائد الشرع (11 يوليو 2006)

الله عليك .....ما شاء الله .....فكرة جميلة جدا اخي الكريم .... بتراء من صنعك الخاص 
موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (11 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم رائد 
وصفك للمشروع بأنه بتراء يحملني الكثير من الشرف الذي لا استحقه ....فشكرا لك اخي الكريم علي كرمك الفياض ...وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ المصمم عاشق حب رسول الله ...

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... جهد متميز وتصميم خلاب ... يتميز بالانسيابية والابداع في الاخراج والعرض

لدي بعض الملاحظات على التصميم وهي كالتالي:
1- دورات المياه تتركز في منطقة واحدة ... ومساحة المطعم كبيرة جدا واعتقد وجود مكان اخر لدورات المياه قد يكون متطلب.
2- في الصورة اسفل ... المساحة الصفراء رقم 1 ... مساحة كبيرة نسبيا وهي ما تواجه داخل المطعم ولا يوجد اي ديسك استقبال يقوم باستقبال وتجليس زائر المطعم ... كما ان هذه المساحة الكبيرة نسبيا ممكن ان تتوه من يدخل المطعم لاسيما ان اماكن الجلوس تختفي خلف هذه المساحة ... اعتقد وجود مقطع راسي سوف يوضح كثير وظيفة هذه المساحة.
3- المساحة الصفراء رقم 2 .. وهو مدخل كبار الزوار اعتقد انه يحتاج مراجعة في مقاساته مع وجود منطقة تنزيل به.
4- الدوائر الحمراء في الصورة .. توضح كثافة الفرش، وكثرة عدد الطاولات حتى لا يمكن للشخص ان يتحرك ... مع العلم انك قلت ان المطعم على شكل كهف وهذه المساحات تحتاج الى تعامل قوي من ناحية التهوية وايضا اعطاء اهمية للصوت والتحكم به داخل المطعم لتقليل الازعاج ... فالملاحظ وجود عدة صالات مكتظة بالطاولات في مساحات ضيقة نسبيا على شكل كهف....ايضا المقطع الرأسي ضروري وضروري جدا.


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

بصراحه الفكره حلوة بس ليه بعض التعليقات 
1 طريقه الأظهار مبالغ فيها وبها جهد كبير لدرجه انها اثرت علي ملامح المشروع الأساسيه 
2 لا يوجد مديوله او اكس واضح للمشروع 
3 عدم تمييز المداخل والمخارج بصوره واضحه
ولكن في النهايه مجهود رائع فعلا واتمني ان تتقبل نقدي فجميعنا في مركب واحد لابد ان نساعد بعضنا البعض حتي نستطيع الوصول الي بر الأمان اعتقد ان كلامي مفهوم 


بالتوفيق 
اخوك علي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 يوليو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز ابو صالح ....لكم اعجبني مشاركتك القيمة والمفيده والتي نحتاج اليها بالفعل في ملتقانا هذا ...فنظرة النقد والتحليل لا غني عنها لاي معماري ينشد التميز والتقدم والتطوير ..فأشكرك اخي الكريم من كل قلبي لانك بدأت بالفعل تتناول عملي المعماري المتواضع هذا بالتحليل والنقد والذي اسأل الله ان يكون دافعا لي للتقدم والارتقاء الي الافضل دائما ان شاء الله ....
وقبل كل شيء اعبر لك عن مدي امتناني وشكري لكلماتك اللطيفة الرقيقه وثنائك الجميل علي هذا العمل وأسال الله ان يوفقك ويعزك ويكرمك من فضله الكريم ...

واليك اخي الحبيب اجابتي عن استفساراتك :
1- اتفق معك تماما في ان المطعم يحتاج لتوزيع افضل لدورات المياه وخصوصا انه يأخذ الاتجاه الطولي في العمق ...وهذا العنصر في غاية الاهمية بالنسبة للمطعم وخاصة ان مسارات الحركة طويلة نسبيا بين اخر قاعة ودورات المياه ....الا انني استشعرت بشيء من الخوف من حيث تداخل مسارات الحركة بين قاعات الطعام واماكن الخدمات ...وايض خشيتي قطع الاتجاه(view) لمنظر البحر حيث ان المطعم في النهاية له منظر يطل عليه وهو البحر ...لهذه الاسباب .. اثرت ان يكون مكان دورات المياه محدد وواضح بالقرب من المدخل الرئيسي .علاوه علي ان الزائر للمطعم لابد ان يمر بتجربة بصرية مختلفة عن المطاعم الاخري ...فهو يتجول في كهف بما يميزه من طبيعه جبلية واضاءات مخفية تبرز روح المكان .
2- اعتقد انه من اللازم ان ارفع القطاع للمبني هنا حتي تتضح الرؤية للعناصر المبهمه ...
فالمنطقة التي تكرمت بذكرها هي منطقة مطلوبة بالبرنامج وهي مكان لوجود فرقه موسيقية تعزف الالحان الهادئة فاثرت ان تكون في منتصف الكهف حتي يتمكن الجميع من النظر اليها ...واحيطت هذه المنطقة ببحيرة ماء صغيره يصل بينها وبين الاطراف كوبري خشبي ...هذه المياه تلعب دورا هاما في المؤثرات الصوتيه بالكهوف القديمه ...فهي مقصودة ..حتي يسمع صوت خرير الماء ...وعنصر الماء في الكهف يلعب دورا هاما حيث يوجد مضخات ترفعه الي اعلي اسفل الكافيتريا ويغطي مدخل الكهف شلال من المياه يسقط من اعلي الي اسفل وينساب حتي stage...والزائر يخترق هذا الشلال ليدخل الي الكهف ...واعني الكهف ...وليس المغاره ...لان الكهوف في هذه المناطق تتميز بارتفاعها الشاهق ويتدلي منها املاح كريستالية متكلسه في سقف هذه الكهوف ..ويسمع صوت تقاطر المياه في ارجائها ...هذا ما اردت ان احاكيه في هذا المطعم .
3- اتفق معك ان المدخل لا يناسب كبار الزوار ...الا انني اردت ان انقل احساس الدخول الي (الكهف) بالنسبة لكبار الزوار وخاصة ان حركتهم مباشرة وسريعه لا يمرون بنفس التجربه البصرية للزائر العادي ..
4- .ايضا نقطة حجم الفرش لفته ذكية منك اخي الكريم وربما كنت قد بالغت في حجم الطاولات في برنامج الفوتوشوب ...الا انني لا يفوتني ان اذكر ان المساحات صحيحه بالنسبة للعدد حيث تتبع المواصفات القياسية المتعارف عليها ...
وفي الاخير اكرر لك شكري وسعادتي بمشاركتك القيمه التي افادتني كثيرا ...واتمني الا تحرمنا من مداخلاتك المفيده والتي تنير لنا الطريق وتدفعنا لمزيد من التطور الي الافضل 
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز علي 
علي العكس تماما فأنا سعيد برأيك هذا والذي يلفت نظري الي اشياء ربما لم افطن اليها في السابق ويسعدني مشاركتك القيمه ...وبخصوص عدم استخدام الموديول فهذا مقصود حيث ان التصميم يعتمد علي التصميم الحر organic design وهو يناسب حركة الطبيعه حيث طبيعة المشروع ...اما بالنسبة لتأكيد المداخل والمخارج ...فالاتجاه في الجبل يؤكد الحركة في اتجاه واحد حيث لايوجد خيار اخر ...لحركة الدخول والخروج ...
وشكرا مرة اخري لمداخلتك ومشاركتك المفيده ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (12 يوليو 2006)

Cad for All

نقدك بناء ويدل على احساس بالمسؤولية لكن لي ملاحظات

1. بالنسبة للاظهار فهي مسألة ذوقية طالما لفتت انتباهك فلا استطيع ان اوافقك او اعترض عليك

2.عدم وجود مديول (Module) في التصميم لا يعيبه بل يعطيه مزيد من الحرية الخطرة فان استطاع المصمم ان يحافظ على السيطرة على التصميم فانه يكون قد وفق وذلك ما أراه هنا --- 
مع اني اخالفك حيث ارى ايقاع (Rhythm) في التصميم حيث يقع ال (Circulation) في الوسط والنشاطات (Activities) حوله مثل الوردة (Flower)

3. المدخل الرئيسي بالعكس واضح جدا بل انه مميز وداخل في التصميم (Integrated in the Design)

مدخل ال (VIP) بحاجة لبعض الشغل
كذلك التقاطع (Cross Over) بين المشاة من الموقف وعربات ال (VIP) بحاجة الى شغل ايضا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم صلاح الدين رمضان 
سعيد بمشاركتك البناءة في الحوار وادعو باقي الاعضاء للمشاركة والدلو برأيهم ...فنحن نحتاج مثل هذه المناقشات المتخصصة والتي تفيدنا جميعا ...
واسجل لك اخي الكريم نقطة في صالحك غاية في الاهمية الا وهي ملاحظتك البارعه في cross circulation بين حركة المشاه وحركة سيارات vip وبالفعل فطنت اليها وانا في مراحل الاظهار وكان يمكن معالجتها بجعل حركة السيارات اقصر مما هي عليه الان وعدم تداخل مسارات الحركة ...الا انني ساعتها لم يسعفني الوقت لحلها واثرت حلها فيما بعد 
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم لمشاركتك البناءة والمفيده واتمني مزيدا من هذه المشاركات البناءة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء ...

ربما يعرف الكثير من مرتادي الملتقى بأني لست من المداحين "المطبلين" .. ولا اقصد انني لا احب المديح فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان من المداحين واليك ان ترجع لاحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وترى حجم الاحاديث الوارده في مدح اصحابه.

نعود الى موضوعنا ... ارى ان الاخ العزيز عاشق حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو مثالا للمعماري المتفاهم متقبل النقد وهذا مهم جدا .. فوالله العظيم ان لم ينمي المعماري حسه في تقبل النقد والرد عليه الرد الموضوعي واحيانا اعترافا بأخطاءه "ومنة منا لا يخطئ" فإنه لن يبارح مكانه.

النقد المعماري اهميته تأتي من اهمية تقبله .. فإن كان هناك من ينقد ويبادله المنتقد بنقد ما نقده دون توضيح وجهات النظر والاسباب الداعية لتشكيل التصميم بذلك الرأي .. فان النقد يكون حينئذ مضعية وقت ... واخيرا اجمل من النقد تقبله .. وبذلك ارى خير من شارك في هذا الموضوع هو صاحبه المتميز في الاسم والمتميز وفي الخلق ... وجميع المشاركين فيهم الخير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 يوليو 2006)

اخي الحبيب ابوصالح 
لن اقول الا رحم الله امرؤ اهدي الي عيوبي 
والواقع انكم انتم اخي الحبيب خير من شاركتم لانكم استقطعتم من وقتكم الثمين وحرصتم علي المشاركة الفعاله والبناءة فشكرا لكم جميعا 
وجزاك الله كل خيروجميع اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء ...ونتمني ان نتعاون كلنا لما يفيدنا وينفعنا .


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

اولا اشكر كل من رد علي نقدي ولكن اريد ان اوضح شئ مهم وهو 
يا اخي الغزيز عاشق اريد ان اوضح لك ان الأورجنك ايضا يكون له مديول فليس معني المديول ان يكون مربعات اة علي خمس واربعين 
بل معني المديول هو ان يكون لك وحده ثابته ايا كان شكلها بحيث تتكرر وتتداخل سواء كان دوائر متداخله او بيضاوي 

اما بالنسبه لمسأله الأظهار فأنا لا اعترض علي الأولوان او شئ من هذا القبيل فأنا اعلم تمام العلم ان الموضوع ذوقي بحت انا اقصد ان الكتابه الموضوعه تمنع العين من النظر الي البلان اي عدم التركيز فانا عند النظر للبلان لا استطيع تجريده (بحس اني تايه فيه ومشتت) اعتقد انك فهمت قصدي 
والله يوفق الجميع 

بعد اذنكوا اتمني نفض مشروعي وموضوعه بأسم (غايه في الأهميه) 


اخوكم علي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم علي 
رسالتك وصلت ...وفهمت مقصدك ...وبارك الله فيك ...
والواقع ..ربما يكون هذا اسلوبك في استخدام التشكيل العضوي لكنني في الواقع لا اعتمد علي اي موديول في التصميم واعتمد فقط علي الاحساس العام بكل خط يتكون وكل مساحه مضافة بحيث انك لو اردت ان تحذف اي جزء تستشعر بفقد التصميم لجزء منه ...هذا عن نفسي ...لكني بالفعل لم احاول استخدام هذا الاسلوب المقترح من جانبك واعدك بمحاولة تجريب هذا الاسلوب في المستقبل لعل وعسي تأتي بنتائج مبشرة وان كنت اشك في جدواه الا ان هذا لايمنعني من شرف المحاولة...
فشكرا لك اخي الكريم علي مشاركتك القيمه والمفيده .


----------



## urban & regional (13 يوليو 2006)

اخي عاشق حب رسول الله 

شكرا جزبلا لك ،،،،،،،،،، ومشكور على البرنامج 


جزااااااااااااك الله ألف خير ، وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## روري (13 يوليو 2006)

الي الامام دائما اخي عاشق حب الرسول .. المشروع ممتاز و اهتمامك بالاظهار اعطي جمال اكثر للمشروع و خصوصا اهتمامك بادق التفاصيل ( مثال اهتمامك بتقسيم المسطحات الخضراء و منطقه الالعاب والتي تاخد نفس طابع الاورجنك الجميل في تقسيمها ) وجميل ايضا محاكاتك للطبيعه في كل اجزاء المشروع كعنصر المياه المتمثل في الشلال .. ولكن اري ان تبرز مدخل كبار الزوار ايضا.....وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم urban
لاتتردد ان احتجت اي شيء وانا وجميع اعضاء ملتقانا في خدمتك دائما ....واهلا بك 

............
اختي الفاضلة روري ...
اشكر لك ثنائك علي المشروع واعجابك بتصميم وتشكيل المسطحات الخضراء خصوصا وفعلا هي اضفت علي المشروع تجربه بصريه ممتعه من وجهة نظري واتفق معك في وجوب الاهتمام بمدخل كبار الزوار ...لكن الاترين معي انه يجب اعطاء احساس الدخول للكهف ايضا بالنسبة لكبار الزوار!!؟؟؟ 
وشكرا مرة اخري لاهتمامك بالرد والتعليق ومشاركتك القيمه ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (14 يوليو 2006)

*اكتمال الاحساس بالمكان*

طبعا خطوة سابقة لآوانها ان نضع تصور لديكور و فرش المكان من الداخل ، و لكني اراه طبيعيا تماما 

موائد و مقاعد من الاحجار و الاخشاب المشكلة طبيعية كانت او صناعية 
الاضاءة خافتة بداخل احجار كريمة ذات شفافية ، 

نقوش على الجدران غائرة و بارزة بتشكيلات بدائية راقية من وحي المكان 

تصميمك جميل وغاية في الفن ويوحي بالكثير ،،


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 يوليو 2006)

اختي الكريمه معمارية مسلمه 
ادهشني انك تفكرين فيما كنت افكر فيه فعلا ...واليك تحليلا لعناصر المشروع وتصورا لما سيكون عليه من بينها الفرش الداخلي ...
واشكرك علي ثنائك علي التصميم .. .وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (15 يوليو 2006)

أضحكني هذا الجليس البدين أبو ريشة  

تسلم ايدك يا أخي .. والله تفكير راقي جدا و اعجبني بالفعل ... اتمنى ان ازوره يوما .. في جوف الجبل على الخليج بين الاحجار والنفوس الكريمة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 يوليو 2006)

هذه مجرد دراسات توضيحية ..وقد اعتدت في عملي ان ارفق بعض الرسومات الجذابه التي تشد العين لتوضيح افكاري .....فهل وفقت في ذلك !!!
اتمني 
وشكرا لك اختي لدخولك اكثر من مره ومشاركتك القيمه واهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## شنكوتي (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم فكرة مميزة وجيدة واعتقد ان الاخراج طغى على الفكرة بشكل كبير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 يوليو 2006)

الحق ....انني اردت ان يكون الاظهار بشكل تحب ان تنظر اليه ...فهل وفقت في ذلك ؟؟؟؟
اتمني وشكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خضر أسعد (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشروع جميل وفكرته غريبة وجريئة ولكن يا ريت نشوف الواجهات لو سمحت


----------



## معمارية طموحة (19 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة المطعم رائع والفكرة في غاية الروعة والابداع .
المخططات كانت في غاية الروعة والسحر اما المناظر التي ارفقتها كانت كلها ساحرة كقصص الف ليلة وليلة .
جذابة وهادئة ... استعمالك لفكرة الشلال وتأثير المياه مع صوت الموسيقى في غاية الذكاء ويعبر عن حس مرهف خاصة وان مثل هذه التصميمات السياحية مطلوبة وهي تكشف رونق المكان وسحره
ملاحظاتي نفسها ملاحظات الاخوة الاعضاء.
بصراحة اعجبني الاسلوب وهو الاسلوب الذي افضله في التصميم التصميم العضوي من وحي المكان والتراث لينقلك الى عالمهم القديم.




معمارية طموحة


----------



## fahad.s (25 يوليو 2006)

المشروع جدا جميل واتمني لك التوفيق والتقدم في حياتك العلمية والعملية . 
واريد منك فقط المساقط الافقية اوتكاد بدون إخراج ونحن في إنتظار المناضير الداخلية والخارجية . 
ونأسف على الاطالة .


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 يوليو 2006)

خضر اسعد ....معمارية طموحه ....فهد 

اشكركم جميعا علي كلماتكم الرقيقه وثناؤكم الحسن ....والتي تجعلني في موقف اعجز عن الشكر امام هذا الثناء الجميل ....واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائما .....والحق ان هذا كله من توفيق الله علي فاليه يرجع الفضل كله ....
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ....

اما بالنسبة لك يا معمارية يا طموحه فاسلوبك وكلامك شيق جعلني ارجع الي المشروع مرة اخري لانظر اليه فقد استشعرته من خلال كلماتك فشكرا لك ووفقك الله لمايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 يوليو 2006)

وكما وعدتكم ...فاليكم القطاع والواجهة ....والحق ان التصميم فكرته تقوم علي أن يكون جزء لا يتجزأ من البيئة المحيطة .... وان يكون متجانسا ومتناغما معها


----------



## ميسو 80 (29 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم مشكور على عملك الذ ي يمتاز بانسيابية واضحة وحرية في التصميم 
حلووو كتير لكن عندي تعليق من حيث البعد الثالث للمشروع فهو غير واضح تماما اتمنى ان نرى منظور يبين جمالية مشروعك بالتوفيق


----------



## ملاك (29 يوليو 2006)

ما شفته عدل 
بس خطوطك حلوة وفكرتك رائعه
راح ارجع اشوفه مره ثانيه
ربي يوفقك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 يوليو 2006)

ميسو ..... ملاك ....
شكرا لكما علي تعليقاتكم واراؤكم المفيده 
وجزاكما الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر شكرا جزيلا لكل من دخل هنا وعقب 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم اكثر من رائع ....اول مرة اشوف حاجه بالجمال ده


----------



## همسات الليل (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع هايل
عجبني جد
go ahead​


----------



## المعمار العراقي (29 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي مشروع مميز:14: والى الامام دوما ان شاء الله....وفقك الله :34: 
لكن حبذا لو نرى منظور اكثر شمولية وابرازا للفكرة


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل لكن شاطح شوية ................ وكان المشروع كتلة جلاتينية لكن الأظهار جميل


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

ده شغل جامد


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم ...لوكوربوزييه 
اشكرك علي مداخلتك الكريمة ...وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 


اختي الكريمة ...مصممة معمارية 
بارك الله فيكِ ...رفعتي من معنوياتي كثيرا 

اخي الكريم ...المعمار العراقي ...
جزاك الله كل خير علي دعائك لي وبارك الله فيك ...واتفق معك بالفعل الي احتياج رفع المنظور ...وانا بصدد عمله ...واعدك برفعه حال الانتهاء منه ...لكن لاتقلق ان تأخرت حيث تأجل تنفيذ هذه الفكرة ...وشكرا لك اخي الحبيب.


اخي الكريم ...سعيد السعيدي 
..بالفعل ...ربما لا يتكرر كثيرا في اعمالنا المعمارية المعتادة مثل هذا العمل ...لكن المطلوب من العميل وهي وزارة السياحة فكرة كتلك ...والحمد لله وفقنا الله الي هذا العمل ...
واما بخصوص الاظهار ...ربما اظهاري للفوتوشوب يشبهالي حد ما الوان بعض الرسوم الكارتونية لادخال عنصر من عناصر التنوع في الاظهار ...وسررت بأن هذا نال استحسانك ...
وعلي اية حال انا سعيد بمداخلتك الكريمة ...فشكرا لك اخي الحبيب 


اخي الكريم ....طارق طه القباني 
اللي يبارك فيك اخي ...هذا من فضل الله علي ثم بفضل كلماتكم المشجعه والناقدة ايضا ...
فشكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (9 سبتمبر 2007)

امانة ماعندى اى نقذ به ... حكيت لك فن العمارة يجرى بدمك يالعاشق .متشكرة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اختي الكريمة ...سعادتي الهندسة ...
اشكرك علي كلامك الرقيق الذي ينم عن شخصية رقيقه وحساسه ..
و كلماتك حملتني امانة اتمني ان اكون علي قدرها وهي ان احاول ان اقدم لكم المتميز دائما قدر استطاعتي لانكم تستحقون اكثر من ذلك ...
بارك الله فيكي اختي الكريمة ...وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود عظيم واللة ولى التوفيق


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

لو ممكن ترسلى الصور على Beshoy7elmy***********


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم بيشوي 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي مداخلتك الكريمة ...وبارك الله فيك ...وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ...
واتمني ان تخبرني اخي اي صور تريدني ارسالها لك ؟؟؟
...وانا في خدمتك دائما


----------



## المشـ(بوسلطان)ـتاق (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحه فكره رائعة ومشكور وما قصرت 

بس 

شكراً


----------



## فيديل2007 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

والله روعه عن جد كتير حلو،انشالله الله يسلمك،وبدنه ابداعات اكتر واكتر....واحنه هيك بدنه مشاريع سياحيه ،محتاجين لاماكن تعيشنه بجو مختلف،واكيد تعرف انو مو كل اختلاف ابداع،الا انو اللي بشوفو بشغلك هوقمه الابداع...تقبل مروري.....


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع جميل وقد انتقد البعض كل مايمكن ان ينتقد ولكن لم يعجبني اظهار الجبل وددت لو اظهرته بطريقه اخرى اجمل واقل تاثيرا من هذه الطريقه ولكن على اي حال المشروع رائع :14:


----------



## نجوى بغداد (26 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

فكرة المشروع جميلة و تنفيذ الفكرة موفق عملك ينم عن احساس عالي بالمكان و الذي سيدخل للكافتيريا بكل تاكيد سينتقل من شعور الخوف و الرهبة الذي يعطيه الجبل و الكهف الى ما سيراه من متعة بصرية و اشياء لم تألفها عينه سابقا من شلالات و نافورات و اضاءة و نقوش على الجدران... سبحان الله الذي اعطى الانسان العقل ليوظفه في اصلاح الارض و تجميلها و استغلال نعمه في الخير
 بارك الله فيك و ووفقك في اعمالك كلها


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (26 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع رائع جدااا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احب العمارة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة جريئة جديدة عميقة مبدعة فريدة يا للروعة
لي رأي في مكان المطبخ وعلاقته بفراغات المطعم وخاصة التراسات وهي بعيدة وعلي مناسيب مختلفة ومداخلها منحنية الا تجد صعوبة التخديم بهذه الوضعية 
الفكرة جدا مبتكرة واعجبتني جدا 
اختك احب العمارة


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل وموقع اجمل ...............بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (22 مارس 2013)

البحث هنا كمن يبحث عن إبرة في كومة قش لا يوجد أي واجهة أو تصميم يسهل فتحه


----------

